# Volume issues with rendered Reaper files



## mr_fruitbowl (Sep 1, 2012)

When I'm recording in Reaper the volume is perfect, same with playback volume But when I render the file, the .wav file volume is really really low 

Any ideas?
Should mention that I've 0 experience with recording/Reaper.


----------



## Hzanco (Sep 2, 2012)

I use Reaper on a regular basis, though I always render my files to .mp3, so I don't know if there's a difference with .wav. 

That said, if the files you're rendering are not mastered, there's a good chance that they will sound much quieter than a professional album track. It really depends on what levels you're recording at. When I was first recording, I was keeping guitar and bass levels around -12db (peak, not RMS), and the rendered files were at least half the volume of a professional track. Even now when I record guitars and basses a little bit quieter than -6db, the rendered track is a bit quieter than a professional track. My understanding is that it's a good idea to have some extra headroom on a mixed track. That way the mastering engineer has some wiggle room to change a few things before setting a final volume for the track.


----------



## mr_fruitbowl (Sep 3, 2012)

Hey thanks for the reply.


I've EZ drummer set to -19dB and guitar tracks set to -6dB. I tried converting to MP3, it did help but only a tiny bit.

When I say low I really mean low, I can just about make it out. Where as professional tracks/youtube anything else is incredible/unbearably loud.

I tried to normalize the guitars (couldn't find a way for EZ drummer), they become too loud for reaper playback but they are somewhat noticeable when rendered.



Sorry for my noobness but still getting use to everything. I'm using my POD HD500 btw.


----------



## SpaseMoonkey (Sep 3, 2012)

I remember having this problem, I'm quite new to recording as well!

A few things I've been taught, dual track guitars, pan them left and right. It will give you more control for a good EQ. Also adds loudness without clipping as hard. 

I toss a limiter on mine to cut it from clipping out and keeps it at a constant level.

If you don't have a bass track you will take a hit in volume, I never knew this until a friend of mine played a track with it and without it. It really makes a difference in the end. A more fuller EQ range the better.

If all those can be raise up just tap the drums up a bit and your good to go.

As for my guitars I run them at 0db and drums are something like -8db.


----------



## Winspear (Sep 3, 2012)

Can you confirm that the output WAV file is definitely quieter than playback inside the DAW? That would be strange and is a whole nother issue, whereas simply being very quiet compared to commercial tracks is totally normal.


----------



## mr_fruitbowl (Sep 3, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> Can you confirm that the output WAV file is definitely quieter than playback inside the DAW? That would be strange and is a whole nother issue, whereas simply being very quiet compared to commercial tracks is totally normal.



Yes the rendered volume is considerably lower than playback. If I open the file in VLC I have to turn volume up to 400% just to hear anything.

Maybe it has something to do with the POD? I've the POD "master volume" set to full and the standard "volume" pretty low, though I'm pretty sure this how you're meant to record with the unit.


----------



## Winspear (Sep 4, 2012)

I can't answer about the POD...Import the rendered file back into your DAW in a new project. Is the master meter registering the same as it was in the project itself? It should be.


----------



## mr_fruitbowl (Sep 12, 2012)

This is still happening and it's very very annoying

Maybe if I post the project someone can have a look?


----------



## mr_fruitbowl (Sep 15, 2012)

I've attached the files, one with drums and one with guitar.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/fsizzvw9mblu1am/drums.RPP
https://www.dropbox.com/s/3ndyh9m47j6d93z/drums.mp3
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ebcy3mar8qtzg20/problem.RPP
https://www.dropbox.com/s/m8yn89z7gzqmh0d/problem.mp3


----------



## Usernames sucks (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi, i have the same "issue". Are you using a asio driver? If so there is the reason maybe. If you switch to the wave out driver instead of asio, the sound drops alot. When i play back my rendered music in windows media player the volume is low, because it dosnt use asio. If i import the rendered track into reaper again, i get it loud again. I think this is the reason


----------



## mr_fruitbowl (Sep 15, 2012)

Usernames sucks said:


> Hi, i have the same "issue". Are you using a asio driver? If so there is the reason maybe. If you switch to the wave out driver instead of asio, the sound drops alot. When i play back my rendered music in windows media player the volume is low, because it dosnt use asio. If i import the rendered track into reaper again, i get it loud again. I think this is the reason



Thanks I'll try this later, as someone already suggested reimporting the rendered file.
You're saying even with wave out driver you have the issue?


----------



## mr_fruitbowl (Sep 16, 2012)

Switched to Wave out and the audio drop (like you said), it sounds like my rendered asio file.

How did you fix this?


----------

